
Dapp Got Game – Ethereum is an established player, but EOS is gaining notice - jungong
https://www.dapp.com/article/dapps-got-game
======
jungong
Awareness of dapps and what they have gained huge traction in the blockchain
developer community, especially on Ethereum and EOS. Ever since EOS launched
its mainnet in June, the so-called "Game of Thrones” of the blockchain has
kicked-off officially. Ethereum, the most established blockchain, EOS, the
operating system designed for dapps, and high-speed blockchains including NEO,
Stee, and TRON, are aggressively expanding their dapp landscape. As the
facilitator and enabler of dapps, Dapp.com produced the “Dapp.com Q3 Market
Report,” to recap what happened and where we are with dapps, especially
regarding Ethereum and EOS.

